# Theories of Hapkido



## ajs1976 (Nov 17, 2004)

What theories do you teach your students?  Or are they called Pillars or Principles?


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 17, 2004)

There are Three Basic foundation principles and then a range of mechanical principles. Just about any decent Hapkido text will cover the Three Basic Principles. Various texts with touch on the mechanical principles. There are also a series of ethical and cultural considerations, and these you will probably need to dig for as most practitioners don't spend a lot of time in this area. Hope this helps. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------



## iron_ox (Nov 17, 2004)

Hello all,

Simple one to answer here:

I teach Hapkido as three elements and three priciples:

Elements:

1.  Water Theory
2.  Circular Motion
3.  Redirection of energy, non-resistance

Priciples:

1. Evade
2. Control
3. Destroy


----------



## ajs1976 (Nov 17, 2004)

Kevin, 

Thanks for the response.  The 'elements' was what I was looking for.  I will file the 'principles' away for later.

Everyone,

Are these 'elements' something that is agreed upon and practiced by all hapkidoin?


----------



## iron_ox (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello Andy,

They may have slightly different names, some like the Korean terms of: "wha, won, you"  but generally they are the same.


----------



## glad2bhere (Nov 18, 2004)

The elements vary a bit, mostly by name. For the YMK Hapkido folks the principles are "The Water Principle", "Point and Circle Principle" and "Economy of Energy". 

As far as the other bits there are usually a more varied approach in labels but the dynamics are simliar.  For instance, every meaningful Hapkido art touches on "taking balance", "misaligning the attacker", disrupting the attackers' timing or focus, and so forth. The method for accomplishing these things often varies with the art, or even with the priorities of the teacher. FWIW. 

Best Wishes, 

Bruce


----------

